# Zustand der Bikes im Canyon Outlet?



## Berlinbiker (25. Juni 2010)

Servus,

da ich überlege, mein '92er Marin mit der Volljährigkeit in Frühpension zu schicken, habe ich auch ein Grand Canyon AL in die engere Wahl gezogen.
Im Outlet sind ja immer mal wieder interessante Angebote drin.
Wer von Euch hat schon Erfahreungen gemacht, wie die Bikes dann aussehen, wenn die als "mit einer Delle", "mit leicheten Kratzern, mit leichten Lackschäden" beschrieben sind? Bedeutet "Mit Gebrauchsspuren", dass da schon mal jemand drauf gefahren ist?
Kratzer wird das Rad bei mir auch bekommen, aber wenn die Delle heftig ist, hat man mit 200 Nachlass ja auch wenig gewonnen, oder?

Gruß,

Markus


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2010)

Tja, das wird dir keiner sagen, da die Dellen und Kratzer ja nicht werksmässig eingebaut werden, sondern halt beim Versand oder beim Testbike mal vorkommen. 
Das wissen die bei Canyon selber nicht, da die Bikes im Karton sind, ich habe mir daher damals dann doch kein Testbike gekauft. Garantie hat man ja voll, und geprüft sind sei auch - aber....
Aus dem Outlet habe ich eins "ohne Kratzer" gekauft gehabt, das hatte dann doch einen kleinen, aber da war C. dann kulant.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Herr Bert Werk (25. Juni 2010)

Das können  die bei Caynon sehr genau sagen, ob es nur ein kleiner Kratzer oder eine Delle ist. Einfach mal anfragen.


----------



## Schnuffi78 (25. Juni 2010)

Berlinbiker schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> ? Bedeutet "Mit Gebrauchsspuren", dass da schon mal jemand drauf gefahren ist?</p>Markus


 
Ja denkst du denn, Gebrauchsspuren kommen vom ankucken?


----------



## M3ph!st0 (25. Juni 2010)

also ich hab meins heute bekommen.
Es stand mit leichten kratzern etc. aber ich kann so gut wie keinen ausmachen nur am hinterbau und an der Kurbel sind ganz leichte "kratzer"!

Was aber leider ist, eine Bremse hat Bremsflüssigkeit verloren und dadurch löst sich der lack vom Griff, leichte achter in den Laufrädern,Preload von der Gabel lässt sich nicht drehen ist total reingedreht und beweg sich keinen millimeter und die Bremsscheibe hinten hat irgendeinen Belag drauf der sehr laut quietscht beim Bremsen und auch die Leistung schmälert!

Habe angerufen und mir wird ein retour aufkleber geschickt und es wird alles überprüft, ohne Kosten für mich!

Aber auf eine E-Mail zu einem anderen Rad das mit schweren Kratzern etc. drin stand wurde mir keine Angabe zu der schwere gemacht, also wo oder was für "Beschädigungen" es seien, aber ich hätte ja Umtauschrecht falls es mir nicht gefällt!


----------



## agrilos (25. Juni 2010)

Meiene Erfahrungen 
Habe mir vor 3 jahren ein Rennrad von Canyon aus dem Outlet geholt das F10 CF das rad hat jetzt ca. 25.000 km drauf immer Inspektion bei Canyon gemacht und lauft 1A auch auf die Outlet Bikes ist die volle Garantie von 6 jahren auf den Rahmen und  die Schönheitsfehler sind  minimal meist auch nur kleine Kratzer die ma so oder so bei sorgfälltiger Fahrt eh bei 1000 km drauf hat 
Fahre auch das XC 7.0 allerdings kein Outlet habe auch keine Problemme damit bislang

LG agrilos


----------



## Berlinbiker (4. Juli 2010)

Danke fürs Feedback. Ist für mich leider schon gelaufen gewesen, da ich zu langsam war. Aber eine Woche am Gardasee haben mich noch mehr motiviert, öfter mal die Seite zu besuchen. 
Gruß,
Markus


----------



## Berlinbiker (12. September 2010)

Tja, jetzt habe ich im Outlet zugeschlagen, bei einem AL 9.0. aber was soll ich sagen, so richtig kann ich mich nicht freuen: Canyon hat mir 8 Wochen Lieferzeit genannt in der Bestätigung. :-( Leider war am Fr niemand mehr zu erreichen...
Hat das bei Euch auch so lange gedauert?
Mal sehen, ob es dann unter dem Christbaum liegt.

Markus


----------



## Maracuja10 (12. September 2010)

@ Berlinbiker

Das ist ja echt bitte mit KW44. Hab mir am Freitag nen Nerve Am 5.0 ausm Outlet bestellt und gestern die Bestätigung bekommen, dass es in der 39ten KW kommen soll


----------



## Berlinbiker (15. September 2010)

So, auf Nachfrage nach 20 Minuten Musik hat sich jetzt ergeben, dass die Verzögerung durch die mitbestellte Trinkflasche verursacht wurde, jetzt ist KW 39 genannt. Und der Kettenstrebenschutz ist auch im Preis inbegriffen.

Markus, in freudiger Erwartung


----------

